# Applet und .mp3 . möglich? Wie?



## Geist (24. Feb 2005)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Ich bin neu hier und bin begeistert ein informatives Java Forum gefunden zu haben. War eigentlich garnicht schwer; bei google nach 'Java Forum' suchen und siehe da ... 

Ich habe auch gleich eine Frage an die Profientwickler hier:
Ich bastel gerade für eine Homepage (privat, so mit Mail und Bildergalerien, usw.) ein Applet, welches ein Soundfile abspielen soll. Aufgrund der Größe sollte das Soundfile ein .mp3 sein. Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich sowas in dem Java-Applet einbinde/abspiele?

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Feb 2005)

es gibt in html direkt schon möglichkeiten soundfiles einzubinden. das ist wesentlich einfacher und auch schneller. musste ma bissl googeln nach dem html tag..irgendwas mit media oder so


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2005)

Über HTML gehts so:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/dateiweit/hintergrundmusik.htm
In Java müsstest du das Java Media Framework benutzen. Das würde dann wiederum etwas schwierig, einzubinden.


----------



## Geist (24. Feb 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, aber leider bietet html/xhtml nicht die Möglichkeit .mp3 abzuspielen. Wenns so einfach wäre ...  

Was ist das für eine Sache mit dem Java Media Framework? Ist das eine (zusätzliche) Bibliothek die clientseitig installiert sein müsste? Das wäre bei einem Applet natürlich sinnlos.
*edit* Schmarrn, ist clientseitig  Kann man die Bibliothek irgendwie in das Applet mit einbinden? Schätze dann wird es erst richtig kompliziert. */edit*

Gibt es noch andere Wege oder kennt wer ein Audio-Format, welches relativ klein ist. Habe hier ein .wav, welches ich online bringen möchte, das hat derzeit fast 3 MB. Zuviel für das Internet.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Feb 2005)

wie wär's damit:

http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/grafik/flashmusik/


----------

